
5 thousand mosquito bites on a single arm - sdepablos
https://twitter.com/MosWhisperer/status/1258227471624757248
======
sdepablos
For context [https://blogs.unimelb.edu.au/pearg/2019/11/07/lab-reared-
mos...](https://blogs.unimelb.edu.au/pearg/2019/11/07/lab-reared-mosquitoes-
maintain-their-lust-for-blood/)

